

Viva Chile They Left No Man Behind. - NonEUCitizen
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB40001424052748704361504575551830474342068.html

======
kls
You know watching that rescue reminded me of the US we used to be. No
bullshit, get it done. I was impressed and kind of sad at the same time. It
was awesome to see what people working together to achieve a common goal with
no politics can do. Chileans should be very proud they out America'ed the US.
It is good to see that somewhere in the world hero's and champions still
exist. Chile showed the world how to have hope and strength again.

